#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о намеренном убийстве из сострадания.

## Илья Прохоров

Лама Сопа Ринпоче советует благословлять утром стопы мантрой ОМ КХРЕЧА РАГХАНА ХУМ ХРИ СВАХА. Это надо на тот случай, если в течение дня непреднамеренно по невнимательности раздавишь какое-нибудь насекомое.
Этой же мантрой можно благословлять также шины автомобиля, велосипеда и т. п.

Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?

Вариант совершения пховы, полагаю, надо исключить. Совершить пхову другому может далеко не каждый. Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.

----------

Цэрин (13.05.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если ко всем существам нужно относиться как к матерям, то ответ тут будет такой же, как на вопрос, должен ли буддист соглашаться на эвтаназию неизлечимо больной матери, или нет.
И ещё мне кажется наивно думать, что практикующий, который не может сделать пхову, может что-то благословить один раз прочитанной мантрой.

----------

Alex (13.05.2021), Айрат (14.05.2021)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Если ко всем существам нужно относиться как к матерям, то ответ тут будет такой же, как на вопрос, должен ли буддист соглашаться на эвтаназию неизлечимо больной матери, или нет.
> И ещё мне кажется наивно думать, что практикующий, который не может сделать пхову, может что-то благословить один раз прочитанной мантрой.


1. Мое мнение - должен соглашаться. Даже зная, что он переродится в аду Авичи. Ради матери можно пойти на всё.
2. Силу переданной и правильно произнесенной мантры никто не отменял.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мое мнение - должен соглашаться. Даже зная, что он переродится в аду Авичи. Ради матери можно пойти на всё.


А не зная, где после этого переродится мать?




> Силу переданной и правильно произнесенной мантры никто не отменял.


Силу переданной и правильно выполненной пховы тоже. Но мы существуем не в идеальном треугольном вакууме.

----------

Илья Прохоров (13.05.2021)

----------


## Цэрин

> Лама Сопа Ринпоче советует благословлять утром стопы мантрой ОМ КХРЕЧА РАГХАНА ХУМ ХРИ СВАХА. Это надо на тот случай, если в течение дня непреднамеренно по невнимательности раздавишь какое-нибудь насекомое.
> Этой же мантрой можно благословлять также шины автомобиля, велосипеда и т. п.
> 
> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?
> 
> Вариант совершения пховы, полагаю, надо исключить. Совершить пхову другому может далеко не каждый. Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.


Может, отнести это насекомое, где есть его естественная среда обитания? Типа, ближе в землю, в растительность? Сухими палочками

----------

Илья Прохоров (13.05.2021)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> А не зная, где после этого переродится мать?
> Силу переданной и правильно выполненной пховы тоже. Но мы существуем не в идеальном треугольном вакууме.


1. Если мать умрет в спокойном умиротворенном состоянии, то активируется ее позитивная карма, и ее перерождение будет благим.
2. Мне кажется, не надо смешивать разные практики разного уровня. Мантры - это самая простая начальная практика. Пхова - практика продвинутая. Пхова для другого - еще более продвинутая практика.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Лама Сопа Ринпоче советует благословлять утром стопы мантрой ОМ КХРЕЧА РАГХАНА ХУМ ХРИ СВАХА. Это надо на тот случай, если в течение дня непреднамеренно по невнимательности раздавишь какое-нибудь насекомое.
> Этой же мантрой можно благословлять также шины автомобиля, велосипеда и т. п.
> 
> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?
> 
> Вариант совершения пховы, полагаю, надо исключить. Совершить пхову другому может далеко не каждый. Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.


Я обычно читаю Шадакшару Авалокитешвары и Випулагарбхеманипрабхетатхагатадхарани. Не на кроссовок, а на насекомого. Дую на него и сваливаю. Пущай с пользой подыхает.

----------

Илья Прохоров (13.05.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мантры - это самая простая начальная практика.


O RLY?

----------

Alex (13.05.2021), Tobias Rieper (13.05.2021), Павел Б (13.05.2021)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> O RLY?


Но вы же не будете спорить, что для начитывания многих мантр и для посвящения заслуг от этого не надо даже тантрического посвящения?

----------


## Павел Б

> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. 
> 
> Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. 
> Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой?
> 
>  Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.


Предположим, благословил некто с утра свой MG42.
Идёт и видит - ну мучаются же инкассаторы под непосильной ношей!
Конечно же, надо освободить бедолаг от мучений благословенной длинной очередью!  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но вы же не будете спорить, что для начитывания многих мантр и для посвящения заслуг от этого не надо даже тантрического посвящения?


Ну а для того, чтобы эти мантры работали, как правило нужны многолетние затворы.

----------

Alex (13.05.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?
>  .



Можно произнести мантру и подуть воздухом на него. 

Если животное побольше, можно несколько раз произнести мантру, дунуть на палец или щепотку и дотронуться этим пальцем или щепоткой до макушки головы.

----------

Илья Прохоров (13.05.2021)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Предположим, благословил некто с утра свой MG42.
> Идёт и видит - ну мучаются же инкассаторы под непосильной ношей!
> Конечно же, надо освободить бедолаг от мучений благословенной длинной очередью!


Извиняюсь. Но ваш ответ не умный.
Существует практика мысленной замены себя на других. А если коротко, это называется эмпатия. Между существом, умирающим от травмы, не совместимой с жизнью, и существом, несущим тяжелые сумки, есть некоторая разница. Не находите?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?


Додавить зачем? Чтобы не мучился? Ну, тогда и самому повеситься не грех. 




> Вариант совершения пховы, полагаю, надо исключить. Совершить пхову другому может далеко не каждый. Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.


Вы так уверенно говорите, как надо, что может быть знаете уровень Миларепы?

----------

Tobias Rieper (14.05.2021), Павел Б (13.05.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

> Извиняюсь. Но ваш ответ не умный.
> Существует практика мысленной замены себя на других. А если коротко, это называется эмпатия. Между существом, умирающим от травмы, не совместимой с жизнью, и существом, несущим тяжелые сумки, есть некоторая разница. Не находите?


Очень может быть, что мой ответ не умный.
Но даже такой глупец, как я, понимает разницу между сознательным приготовлением орудия убийства(не важно - обувь или пулемёт) и начитыванием мантр на случай случайного нанесения вреда.

Какая-то однобокая у вас эмпатия. Мучения раненного существа вы остро переживаете, а мучения убиваемого вами существа проходят мимо вашего сознания? Или они затмеваются осознанием собственного величия усмирителя страданий посредством благословлённого сапога?

А вообще, в нашей культуре есть достаточно иллюстраций.
"Анка палец порезала, пришлось пристрелить, чтоб не мучилась."
"Это мне решать, кому грехи отпускать - это я козёл 
отпущения."

----------

Дмитрий Б (14.06.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2021)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Очень может быть, что мой ответ не умный.
> Но даже такой глупец, как я, понимает разницу между сознательным приготовлением орудия убийства(не важно - обувь или пулемёт) и начитыванием мантр на случай случайного нанесения вреда.
> 
> Какая-то однобокая у вас эмпатия. Мучения раненного существа вы остро переживаете, а мучения убиваемого вами существа проходят мимо вашего сознания? Или они затмеваются осознанием собственного величия усмирителя страданий посредством благословлённого сапога?


Есть традиционный комментарий к четырем благородным истинам. В 1-й БИ есть три уровня страдания. 3-й уровень всепроникающий. Это значит, что сансарное счастье и страдание относительны. Сансарное счастье - это всего лишь уменьшение интенсивности страдания. Чуть отпустило, и живое существо воспринимает это как счастье.

И умирание - страдание. И смерть - страдание. Однако для тяжело умирающего живого существа смерть - относительное счастье.
Поэтому, между убийством здорового существа и убийством тяжело умирающего существа есть огромная разница. В первом случае смерть - страдание, во втором случае смерть - относительное счастье.

----------


## Павел Б

Илья. 
Вы уже приняли решение. 
Вы выписали себе индульгенцию на убийство.
Что вы хотите услышать на буддийском форуме?
Поддержку и поощрения?
Напрасно.

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Ну а для того, чтобы эти мантры работали, как правило нужны многолетние затворы.


Вообще-то для того, чтобы мантра действовала, необходимы 4 условия: передача, вера, доброе состояние ума, сосредоточение.

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Илья. 
> Вы уже приняли решение. 
> Вы выписали себе индульгенцию на убийство.
> Что вы хотите услышать на буддийском форуме?
> Поддержку и поощрения?
> Напрасно.


Индульгенция - это из другой епархии. Не хотелось бы думать, что буддизм - такое же лицемерие и мракобесие. 
Такой вот парадокс получается: покупать мясцо и трескать за обе щеки "на благо живых существ" - это норма. А эвтаназия тяжелобольного - преступление оказывается. Что-то тут не то...

----------


## Павел Б

> такое же лицемерие и мракобесие. 
> Такой вот парадокс получается: покупать мясцо и трескать за обе щеки "на благо живых существ" - это норма. А эвтаназия тяжелобольного - преступление оказывается. Что-то тут не то...


"Что-то не то" находится в вашем сознании.
Покупать мясцо я ВЫНУЖДЕН, только потому, что его не раздают бесплатно.
Употреблять пищу я ВЫНУЖДЕН, только потому, что суицид от голода и болезней неприемлем.
Шевеление челюстями - невеликие дело, посвящать такое шевеление на благо всех существ - как-то мелковато...

А эвтаназия...  Эмм... Мы всё ещё про насекомых говорим?
Или плавно переходим на начитывание мантр на шприц с ядом?

Что вы там говорили про лицемерие и мракобесие?

----------


## Aion

> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?


Прежде всего, буддист должен различать ненамеренное и намеренное лишение кого-либо жизни.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

кмк топикстартер спрашивает с позиции боговерца... можно, нельзя, накажут за это, не накажут... почему бы не принять собственное осознанное решение?
Это же Ваша карма, Вам ее и говнять. 
ЧННР однажды рассказывал историю.. у него спросили, что делать если собачка тяжело болеет и ее надо усыплять?
Он не знал, что ответить... ибо если не усыплять, то собачка будет страдать, а если усыплять, то это вроде как убийство.... Он порекомендовал слушать себя.

Если бы я оказался в такой ситуации, *и если бы действительно собачку невозможно было спасти*, я бы усыпил, но похоронил со всеми почестями и провел все надлежащие ритуалы. 
Если это муравей, которого ветеринары (ессесна!) не будут обследовать, и я не знаю, выживет он или нет, то добивать не буду, но мантру прочту. А дальше уже его дело - жить ему или помирать.

----------

Aion (14.05.2021), Alex (14.05.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2021)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Додавить зачем? Чтобы не мучился? Ну, тогда и самому повеситься не грех.


Отвечаю, если и правда не понимаете.

Я обладаю драгоценной человеческой жизнью. В данный момент относительно здоров и счастлив. И в данной ситуации есть смысл использовать ее по назначению - для формальной и неформальной практики.
Если по каким-то обстоятельствам не смогу более практиковать и приносить пользу живым существам, то моя жизнь потеряет смысл и перестанет быть драгоценной. И тогда подумаю над вашим предложением.

Вы вообще видите разницу между "страданиями" существа, которое относительно счастливо, и страданиями существа, чьи раны несовместимы с жизнью? Надо еще писать банальности?

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> "Что-то не то" находится в вашем сознании.
> Покупать мясцо я ВЫНУЖДЕН, только потому, что его не раздают бесплатно.
> Употреблять пищу я ВЫНУЖДЕН, только потому, что суицид от голода и болезней неприемлем.
> Шевеление челюстями - невеликие дело, посвящать такое шевеление на благо всех существ - как-то мелковато...
> 
> А эвтаназия...  Эмм... Мы всё ещё про насекомых говорим?
> Или плавно переходим на начитывание мантр на шприц с ядом?
> 
> Что вы там говорили про лицемерие и мракобесие?


1. Откуда такая уверенность, что с сознанием не то у меня, а не у вас? ВЫ пишите про благословение оружия, предлагаете расстреливать инкассаторов. Не видите разницу между между страданием смертельно раненого животного и трудом инкассатора. Плюс, эмпатия ваша, судя по всему, на нуле. А без сострадания никакая ваша мотивация не может быть чистой.

Так что, получайте в ответку))

2. Вы видите на улице раздавленных насекомых, червей, дохлых кошек, крыс, птиц. Вы их подбираете и тоже съедаете для создания кармической связи? или выбираете мясцо в магазине, на рынке поаппетитнее, повкуснее? Почему дохлые кошки не достойны быть съеденными вами, а бройлерные цыплята достойны?
Кстати, махаяна рекомендует вегетарианство (см. Махапаринирвана-сутра, Ангулимала-сутра, Ланкаватара-сутра и др.).

3. Вы не авраамист ли часом? В буддизме нет четкой границы между человеком и животным. Мы все - живые существа. И между эвтаназией неизлечимо больных человека и животного разница не большая. Особенно, если человек никогда не практиковал Дхарму и сам хочет умереть.

4. Разрешите вас спросить ради любопытства. По каким критериям вы отличаете благое от неблагого?
"Будда сказал" - это не ответ. Во-первых, Будда лично вам ничего не говорил. Во-вторых, сам Будда учил никому и ничему не верить, и всё проверять эмпирически и логически. (Подсказка: благое и неблагое как-то связаны с четаной и духкхой.)

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Прежде всего, буддист должен различать ненамеренное и намеренное лишение кого-либо жизни.


Полностью согласен.
Однако, вы не находите, что есть нечто, что намного дороже и важнее жизни? КАЧЕСТВО жизни, например.

Давайте мыслить логически. Почему собственно в буддизме нельзя убивать?
Потому, что плод кармы может быть подобен обстоятельствам и ощущениям. Проще говоря, то, что причинил другому, можешь испытать и сам. Только не 1 раз, а многократно (карма приумножается). Так?

А если человек в принципе не против, чтобы его добили, если его раны будут несовместимыми с жизнью? Мало того, сочтет это за благо для себя. Тогда почему додавить полураздавленное существо - это плохо? Далеко не очевидно, что это плохо.

----------


## Aion

> Полностью согласен.
> Однако, вы не находите, что есть нечто, что намного дороже и важнее жизни? КАЧЕСТВО жизни, например.
> 
> Давайте мыслить логически. Почему собственно в буддизме нельзя убивать?
> Потому, что плод кармы может быть подобен обстоятельствам и ощущениям. Проще говоря, то, что причинил другому, можешь испытать и сам. Только не 1 раз, а многократно (карма приумножается). Так?
> 
> А если человек в принципе не против, чтобы его добили, если его раны будут несовместимыми с жизнью? Мало того, сочтет это за благо для себя. Тогда почему додавить полураздавленное существо - это плохо? Далеко не очевидно, что это плохо.


Качество жизни - дукха, анитья, анатман. Буддизм - не мазохизм, так что вряд ли имеет смысл оценивать один из атрибутов бытия. А хорошо нечто или плохо, от конкретной ситуации зависит, так что каждый сам решает, что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо. Карма всё рано или поздно верифицирует...

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Качество жизни - дукха,


Да, это общее место. Причем, от всепроникающего страдания и страдания перемен в сансаре никуда не скрыться. Однако поверхностный уровень "страдание страдания" (духкха духкхам) обусловлен кармой, и тут возможно относительное счастье.

----------


## Павел Б

> 1. Откуда такая уверенность, что с сознанием не то у меня, а не у вас? ВЫ пишите про благословение оружия, предлагаете расстреливать инкассаторов. Не видите разницу между между страданием смертельно раненого животного и трудом инкассатора. Плюс, эмпатия ваша, судя по всему, на нуле. А без сострадания никакая ваша мотивация не может быть чистой.
> 
> Так что, получайте в ответку))
> 
> 2. Вы видите на улице раздавленных насекомых, червей, дохлых кошек, крыс, птиц. Вы их подбираете и тоже съедаете для создания кармической связи? или выбираете мясцо в магазине, на рынке поаппетитнее, повкуснее? Почему дохлые кошки не достойны быть съеденными вами, а бройлерные цыплята достойны?
> Кстати, махаяна рекомендует вегетарианство (см. Махапаринирвана-сутра, Ангулимала-сутра, Ланкаватара-сутра и др.).
> 
> 3. Вы не авраамист ли часом? В буддизме нет четкой границы между человеком и животным. Мы все - живые существа. И между эвтаназией неизлечимо больных человека и животного разница не большая. Особенно, если человек никогда не практиковал Дхарму и сам хочет умереть.
> 
> ...


1. Моя уверенность основывается на вашем интересе к убийству живых организмов. Но не просто убийству, а убийству, приносящему лично вам "буддийскую" выгоду и возводящему вас в статус благодетеля. 
Вы пишете про эвтаназию раздавливанием, вы пишете про ваше право решать, кого убить. 
И я, действительно, не вижу разницы в страдании всех существ. Удивительно, не правда ли?
Оставим в покое нашу эмпатию. Это дело десятое. Вы игнорируете бодхичитту. 

2. Травоеда видно издалека.
Я не ем организмы. Я ем пищу. Вы пьёте молоко?

3. В вашем теле живут десятки триллионов живых организмов, которые обеспечивают ваше существование. Без их труда вы умрёте за несколько часов.
 Вы каждый день, сидя на белом троне, убиваете миллиарды организмов, которым буквально обязаны жизнью. 
Может, стоит ограничить свои стремления к убийствам - этой массовой казнью?

4. А я не отличаю благое и неблагое. Нет у меня такой функции сознания.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Зато у меня чрезвычайно развита функция определения хитротылых садо-мазо.  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий Б (14.06.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Да, это общее место. Причем, от всепроникающего страдания и страдания перемен в сансаре никуда не скрыться. Однако поверхностный уровень "страдание страдания" (духкха духкхам) обусловлен кармой, и тут возможно относительное счастье.


Вообще говоря, дукха - результат избирательности сознания, сремящегося к приятному и избегающего неприятного. "Относительное счастье" - всё то же стремление к зоне комфорта, всё та же самсарическая двойственность...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лама Сопа Ринпоче советует благословлять утром стопы мантрой ОМ КХРЕЧА РАГХАНА ХУМ ХРИ СВАХА. Это надо на тот случай, если в течение дня непреднамеренно по невнимательности раздавишь какое-нибудь насекомое.
> Этой же мантрой можно благословлять также шины автомобиля, велосипеда и т. п.
> 
> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?
> 
> Вариант совершения пховы, полагаю, надо исключить. Совершить пхову другому может далеко не каждый. Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.


Есть много очень счастливых существ - для которых Вы выглядите как полураздавленное существо на дороге. Что бы Вы предпочли, чтобы они волшебным эликсиром вылечили Вас в этом рождении или чтобы Ваши мучения в этом рождении прекратили?

Если первое - Ваша карма рождения в благих уделах довольно заметна, но рождение будет слабым и коротким (по меркам этих уделов). Если второе - Ваша карма рождения в неблагих уделах довольно заметна, но рождение будет сильным и продолжительным.

----------

Гошка (15.05.2021), Монферран (15.05.2021)

----------


## Гошка

> Лама Сопа Ринпоче советует благословлять утром стопы мантрой ОМ КХРЕЧА РАГХАНА ХУМ ХРИ СВАХА. Это надо на тот случай, если в течение дня непреднамеренно по невнимательности раздавишь какое-нибудь насекомое.
> Этой же мантрой можно благословлять также шины автомобиля, велосипеда и т. п.
> 
> Предположим, буддист с утра благословил этой мантрой свои кроссовки. Идет и видит: на дороге лежит и мучается полураздавленное насекомое. Что при этом должен сделать буддист: додавить это насекомое благословленной кроссовкой или пройти мимо, строго соблюдя обет не убивать?
> 
> Вариант совершения пховы, полагаю, надо исключить. Совершить пхову другому может далеко не каждый. Надо быть йогином уровня Миларепы.



Стоит ли читать эту мантру над мышеловкой ?
Я обычно "Прости Господи,Отцу и Сыну...," И перезаряжаю мышеловку.
Надо ли читать мантру над мышеловкой ?

----------


## Гошка

> Есть много очень счастливых существ - для которых Вы выглядите как полураздавленное существо на дороге. Что бы Вы предпочли, чтобы они волшебным эликсиром вылечили Вас в этом рождении или чтобы Ваши мучения в этом рождении прекратили?
> 
> Если первое - Ваша карма рождения в благих уделах довольно заметна, но рождение будет слабым и коротким (по меркам этих уделов). Если второе - Ваша карма рождения в неблагих уделах довольно заметна, но рождение будет сильным и продолжительным.





> Не делай другим того, чего не желаешь себе? Поступай по отношению к другим, как хотелось бы чтобы поступали с тобой?

----------


## Алсу

О каких уровнях идет речь, если вы практик конкретной тантры, то должны делать то, что там написано. Каждая тантра - это отдельный путь и все уровни внутри её.

----------


## Фил

Мысленные эксперименты не работают.
Будет у вас конкретная ситуация - будете тогда решать как поступить, вот и все.
Вы не подготовитесь заранее к этому.

----------

